# Dewalt Rotary Laser problems??



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I use this one from Stabila. I can drop it or the detector in a swimming pool without issue. It's also shock and dust resistant.


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

How do you like that? Never had anyone ask for stabila lasers.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

rjconstructs said:


> Joasis where do you get the Spectras? Do you have a pic?
> Thanks



http://www.homedepot.com/p/Spectra-...50&gclid=CLjriezDu8gCFSpnMgodsuEGRA&gclsrc=ds

Don't know if this is the same model, if it is, prices have dropped, we buy ours at the contractor supplies. $900 for the last one.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

My Spectra and my Northwest precision lasers both have detectors that not only give you an arrow up or down, the arrow increases or decreases in size as you go away or come to zero. 

I would not recommend the Northwest, it seems to have issues, and I haven't had it a year. I bought it because it will do a vertical plane, and we use it to line up tall walls in ICF. Carry the detector and you know in our out on the wall when you are aligning the bracing. But....I think I am going to have to send it back. Using it as my primary with my Apache Detector on the Bobcat, it has trouble acquiring level at times. It is not "user friendly" and it has features that I cannot get to work, like slopes for grade.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jetdawg said:


> How do you like that? Never had anyone ask for stabila lasers.


It was pricey (1400.00 bucks) but I got it free from my lumberyard. All I had to do is buy 20,000 bucks worth of composite decking that month. Considering I was going to buy it anyway it made it free. 

It's a great level. I like that it actually gives you a reading on the receiver up to 1.5" of how close to level you are. So if I'm 1/4" out of level it actually shows 1/4" with an up or down arrow. Never had it lie to me either.

One of the best things about it is the elevation rod. It has a Slide carriage receiver bracket mount allows for quick fine tuning, and a built in level vial allows you to easily position rod at 90° to grade. 

It's one of my most reliable tools, as one could expect from Stabila.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a CST berger. How I wish I sprung for the self leveling sometimes, but I've had self levelers go out of true, without any ability for adjustment.

But super bright sun will make it difficult to read sometimes too.


----------



## BNL Builders (Jul 17, 2013)

Joasis said:


> Lots of them on eBay to be had pretty cheap. I actually threw two of them away a few days ago because I don't like the scale on them. I changed to Spectras.


Go figure I'm a couple days to late. I knew you had used the dewalt laser and liked them for years. I guess its time for me to upgrade to something new. Thanks guys


----------

